# Vortex Chicken



## osprey2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Evening all

Couple of firsts today

1 Used these bad boys













Charcoal.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Sep 17, 2016






2 I used a vortex













vortex.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Sep 17, 2016






3 I cooked some chicken with apple wood for smoke













chicken.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Sep 17, 2016






Chicken was moist with a crunchy fried like skin

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## wade (Sep 17, 2016)

The chicken looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am glad you got on well with the Vortex as I have one on order and am hoping to try it soon.


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 18, 2016)

That Chicken looks good, I picked up an ice bucket from a job I was on. Thinking of chopping the bottom off it and giving that a try.


----------



## wade (Sep 22, 2016)

It arrived yesterday so I will be trying it out over the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us see if I can get some chicken looking even half as good as Osprey2's


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

Tasty chicken!

I really like using the mini-booster (my knock off of the vortex for the mini-wsm and smokey joe).


----------



## wade (Sep 24, 2016)

I grilled some wings, sausages and burgers for lunch today with friends and the Votex was incredible. They were devoured so fast that I did not even take photos. I will do when I try a beer can chicken during the week.

This simple device should be a standard feature for all kettle BBQs I think.


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Glad you like it Wade. It really is a simple device


----------

